# Meat rabbit buyers in MI?



## krabbitry (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, I raise New Zealand White and Californian Rabbits. I am looking for someone to buy fryer and/or roaster rabbits. I currently have about 20 does, but will expand when I get a steady buyer. Do you have any suggestions for different people that buy them?
thank you!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

There are a few folks around here that buy fryers from me but I didn't intend to sell any when we started, we were just raising them for ourselves. My buyers have all been by word of mouth, folks know we raise them, & so on.

Where are you located in Michigan? Have you thought about running an ad on craigslist yet? Some folks that feed there dogs raw would be interested in rabbits too I would think.


----------



## krabbitry (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in plainwell/martin area. I do sell quite a few by word of mouth, but I am looking for someone to buy on a regular basis. I am hoping to eventually sell 15-20 litter per week. 
Thank you for your response


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Check out the list of rabbit processors on the ARBA web site at: http://www.arba.net

Pat Lamar


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I found word of mouth works really well, I have two people at work, one who wants to buy 2 or 3 rabbits off of me every week until she gets her freezer then it will be more and the other wants to buy whatever I have when I have it available. also there are two others who want to buy a few when I get going. Not to mention family who wants to buy off of me or trade me something for rabbit.

I also have people lined up to buy some babies as pets. I'm getting a nice white and black spotted doe from a girl at work whose father in law got her daughters a rabbit that doesn't like people so shes trading it to me for one of the babies my Holland lop has, which is a great deal IMO.


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

How much are you asking for each. I am not too far away from you.


----------



## krabbitry (Jan 29, 2011)

I have checked the arba website, but there isnt anyone in my area. My price depends on what size you want, how many/often you want them, and if I bring them to you or if you pick them up. For fryer size between 4.5 and 5.5 lbs it would probably be between $1 and $1.25 per lb live weight. Where are you from GypsyDals?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Your selling them live & not butchered & dressed out then?


----------



## krabbitry (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I am selling them live. I dont have a place yet where I can dress them out for other people. I do it for people that I know personally, but I cant do it yet for anyone else.


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

I wouldn't give up on the ARBA processors, some have runners or will pick rabbits up if there's enough (check surrounding states). I just started selling to someone who's meeting me halfway (45mins for me). If I had more to sell - 70+ at a time he'll arrange to pick them up at my place (I only have 5 does). BTW he found me on craigslist so putting an add up in several of the nearest ones isn't a bad idea. If I had the room I'd be tempted to enlarge my rabbitry but I'm at max capacity as is...


----------



## 4444austin (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello, I am a Chinese restaurant owner, I am looking for at least 5 -20lb rabbit meat per week. My email is [email protected]. Feel free to contact me about your product. 
And we can discuss details in the emails. 

Thank you.


----------

